# Cinnamon not good post-workout ?



## drew_c (Oct 10, 2006)

I usually add a tablespoon of cinnamon to my whey shakes but recently had someone try explaining to me that cinnamon has some effect on carbs eaten at the same time which would make it a bad ingredient in a post workout shake... Is there any logic/truth to this? I didn't get a chance to ask the guy to elaborate on his theory and I've been looking for an answer ever since


----------



## Jodi (Oct 10, 2006)

That small amount of cinnamon will have zero effect on your post workout shake if your goal is to spike insulin.  Personally, I don't like the spiking method.

Anyway, regarding Cinnamon.......

It may help boost metabolism
It may help with anti-clotting
It may help with anti-inflammatory
and......It may help with blood sugar levels.  http://care.diabetesjournals.org/cgi/content/full/26/12/3215

This all goes back to amount and quality.  Unless you are buying fresh ground cinnamon from an herb store, the quality is rather poor so you won't get these benefits from it.

It's


----------



## drew_c (Oct 10, 2006)

I have used everything from a $5 tiny shaker of "organic" cinnamon from the health section of the grocery store I shop at, to the $0.50 generic stuff from across the store.. I guess there is a reason for the huge price difference. I had assumed there wasn't much of a difference


----------



## Jodi (Oct 10, 2006)

I wouldn't worry about it.  If you want the benefits of cinnamon, go get the good stuff.  If you want it for taste, stick with the cheap stuff.


----------



## morningtime00 (Oct 18, 2006)

good post


----------



## drew_c (Oct 18, 2006)

*Pointless yogurt/cinnamon rant follows...*

I went out to grab some of the good stuff and on the way there remembered I needed to refill my yogurt supply. I grabbed 2 tubs (8 cups altogether) and walked out of the store forgetting to go grab cinnamon 

Then I get home and take a closer look at the labels on my yogurt... I didn't get fat free for the first time in my life 

I was apparently too occupied comparing the sugar/carb/fiber content between yogurt brands and forgot to even look at the fat or calorie counts. However the brand I got has less sugar, less carbs, more protein,  but on the flipside more fat and something insignificant like ~40 more calories per serving. So I guess it's no big deal. What's worse, higher sugar/carb content or higher fat/calorie content.

Anyway, at $2 per 4 cup tub of yogurt there has to be a healthier and perhaps more expensive option. Or at least a larger tub. I miss Sams Club. What's the popular brand around here? I know some of you have to employ yogurt in your diets at some point. 

The one I accidently bought breaks down something like 11g carbs/9g protein/8g fat/11g sugar per cup

Options on yogurt are limited at the local stores and I'm not sure if it's the type of item I would really want to buy online... anyone got advice?

<end of rant>


----------



## vortrit (Oct 18, 2006)

drew_c said:


> I went out to grab some of the good stuff and on the way there remembered I needed to refill my yogurt supply. I grabbed 2 tubs (8 cups altogether) and walked out of the store forgetting to go grab cinnamon
> 
> Then I get home and take a closer look at the labels on my yogurt... I didn't get fat free for the first time in my life
> 
> ...




I know what you mean. I don't think many people actually eat it here. The best one I've found is Blue Bunny Lite 85. The rest of them are about the same.


----------



## drew_c (Oct 18, 2006)

vortrit said:


> I know what you mean. I don't think many people actually eat it here. The best one I've found is Blue Bunny Lite 85. The rest of them are about the same.



Yup. for the most part I just go for whichever of the fat free, plain yogurts has the best macro breakdown at whatever store I happen to be at. None of them are particularly good though. I know there is some good brand out there somewhere...

The one I bought today was Dannon - Plain.. just not non fat like I usually would've grabbed. 

I've tried organic too, for about the same price as the dannon nonfat, but actually with more sugar... So.. I don't know


----------



## vortrit (Oct 18, 2006)

drew_c said:


> Yup. for the most part I just go for whichever of the fat free, plain yogurts has the best macro breakdown at whatever store I happen to be at. None of them are particularly good though. I know there is some good brand out there somewhere...
> 
> The one I bought today was Dannon - Plain.. just not non fat like I usually would've grabbed.
> 
> I've tried organic too, for about the same price as the dannon nonfat, but actually with more sugar... So.. I don't know



I was using the Blue Bunny because it was the only one I could find with a very low sugar content, and I don't think that fat was very high. I don't think I've ever seen any fat free / sugar free stuff around. I should probably look around because I go to the city every weekend, and stock up there. I hate the midwest as far as buying food sometimes. I don't think anyone eates very healthy around here, and it makes getting good stuff difficult to find, and when you do it's always very expensive.


----------



## danchubbz (Oct 19, 2006)

so if cinnamon and oats are so good for that must mean I can eat the oat and cinnamon flavoured ice cream from "Ben and Jerry's"!!!!!

Just kidding, wish I wasn't though I love it, about how many cals and fat are there in a single scoop just so I know how bad I've been next time my will power fails!!


----------

